# The New Girl



## haZARduh (Jul 4, 2012)

Hey everyone,
I just moved to Cedar Falls, Iowa and I'm looking to make some friends. I'm hoping to meet some smokers locally, Cuz I'm out. I've scraped every piece I own and it's all gone. I'm a hug fan of blunts and haven't rolled or smoked one in over a month. I'm looking to get wwwaaaayyyyy high  lol
anyways, anyone from the area wanting to make a new friend, or anyone on the site in general, hit me up!
-haZARduh


----------



## haZARduh (Jul 5, 2012)

Wow, all my smokin friends are so much friendlier than this. No hi's and hello's? alright, i see how it is everyone. lol jk


----------



## billybob420 (Jul 5, 2012)

Hey....

I drove through Iowa once, most boring shit ever.

Where did you move there from?


----------



## F A B (Jul 5, 2012)

haZARduh said:


> Wow, all my smokin friends are so much friendlier than this. No hi's and hello's? alright, i see how it is everyone. lol jk


well hello hazarduh welcome to riu

be careful meeting strangers off internet or giving out personal info


----------



## MrFrance (Jul 6, 2012)

Hi welcome to riu 

Got a pic?


----------



## haZARduh (Jul 6, 2012)

I moved up here from Texas. It is indeed boring here. That's why I'm in search of friends. lol But sadly, I was raised on a farm and am doing a field work job out in the middle of the boringness, so I'm trying not to be affected by it. But with a lack of bud, it's getting pretty depressing. =[ lol


----------



## haZARduh (Jul 6, 2012)

Thanks for the welcome MrFrance. I do have a picture. It's on my profile page, check it out. =]

And Mr Ganja, thanks for the warning. I love your pic by the way. I have a weak spot for hazard symbols. lol Got one tattooed on my left wrist!


----------



## F A B (Jul 6, 2012)

haZARduh said:


> Thanks for the welcome MrFrance. I do have a picture. It's on my profile page, check it out. =]
> 
> And Mr Ganja, thanks for the warning. I love your pic by the way. I have a weak spot for hazard symbols. lol Got one tattooed on my left wrist!


its mr fab lol i thought u would like it cuz your name


----------



## haZARduh (Jul 6, 2012)

F A B said:


> its mr fab lol i thought u would like it cuz your name


my bad! I read it quickly. FAB stand for fabulous? lol


----------



## F A B (Jul 6, 2012)

haZARduh said:


> my bad! I read it quickly. FAB stand for fabulous? lol


it could lol


----------



## dvs1038 (Jul 6, 2012)

Ahhh I always thought it was Fucked at Birth

Ohh and howdy to the new girl, sorry I'm in socal no Iowa connects here =(


----------



## budsmoker87 (Jul 6, 2012)

sup lil lady? i'm living in williston ND


----------



## haZARduh (Jul 7, 2012)

F A B said:


> it could lol


brahaha that's funny. well nice to meet ya! You anywhere near Iowa?! lol


----------



## Mr Strickland (Jul 7, 2012)

Well hello pretty lady, and welcome to the community. If you ever are back in Texas come on down to Arlen and old Buck Strickland will solve any and every problem you have.... WITH MONEY!


----------



## Swag (Jul 7, 2012)

Yeah lemme just meet someone in real life I met over the internet to sell my illegal drugs to. It's cool cuz they have a vagina. Even if your claims are legitimate do you honestly think someone with half a brain is going to actually do that? I mean ffs get a part time job at a local gas station or something and get to know your co-workers if your looking to make some new connects. That or get use to smoking spice . Drinking has always a great international human pastime too..


----------



## Milovan (Jul 7, 2012)

nice to have you aboard


----------



## jdro (Jul 7, 2012)

Swag said:


> Yeah lemme just meet someone in real life I met over the internet to sell my illegal drugs to. It's cool cuz they have a vagina. Even if your claims are legitimate do you honestly think someone with half a brain is going to actually do that? I mean ffs get a part time job at a local gas station or something and get to know your co-workers if your looking to make some new connects. That or get use to smoking spice . Drinking has always a great international human pastime too..


Ive actually met some really awesome people over the internet. If I was close to Iowa I would def blaze her up for sure, whether she was a she or a he. I will get ANYONE high who doesn't have any and needs to get high. I know how it feels to not have any and not be able to find it. It fucking sucks.


----------



## haZARduh (Jul 7, 2012)

dvs1038 said:


> Ahhh I always thought it was Fucked at Birth
> 
> Ohh and howdy to the new girl, sorry I'm in socal no Iowa connects here =(


hahaha fucked at birth. thats a good one. =]


----------



## haZARduh (Jul 7, 2012)

Mr Strickland said:


> Well hello pretty lady, and welcome to the community. If you ever are back in Texas come on down to Arlen and old Buck Strickland will solve any and every problem you have.... WITH MONEY!


yea, money is good, but im not lookin for a sugar daddy! thanks. lol


----------



## F A B (Jul 7, 2012)

haZARduh said:


> yea, money is good, but im not lookin for a sugar daddy! thanks. lol


ouch mr strickland


----------



## haZARduh (Jul 7, 2012)

Swag said:


> Yeah lemme just meet someone in real life I met over the internet to sell my illegal drugs to. It's cool cuz they have a vagina. Even if your claims are legitimate do you honestly think someone with half a brain is going to actually do that? I mean ffs get a part time job at a local gas station or something and get to know your co-workers if your looking to make some new connects. That or get use to smoking spice . Drinking has always a great international human pastime too..


well first off, i said i was looking for friends. not dealers. thanks. I got mine already, i can take care of that. And I have a job, full time, but they just aren't my kind of people. no need to be rude. I put up one post, you don't know enough to judge. good day sir. lol


----------



## haZARduh (Jul 7, 2012)

jdro said:


> Ive actually met some really awesome people over the internet. If I was close to Iowa I would def blaze her up for sure, whether she was a she or a he. I will get ANYONE high who doesn't have any and needs to get high. I know how it feels to not have any and not be able to find it. It fucking sucks.


and you my friend, are awesome, the reason I joined this site. thanks! wish you were closer!


----------



## F A B (Jul 7, 2012)

haZARduh said:


> well first off, i said i was looking for friends. not dealers. thanks. I got mine already, i can take care of that. And I have a job, full time, but they just aren't my kind of people. no need to be rude. I put up one post, you don't know enough to judge. good day sir. lol


just assholes that dont know how to be friendly
hey


----------



## F A B (Jul 7, 2012)

why people got to try to run new members off?


----------



## Ringsixty (Jul 7, 2012)

welcome... smoke on


----------



## MarijuanaMomma (Jul 7, 2012)

I will say hello then... )


----------



## F A B (Jul 8, 2012)

MarijuanaMomma said:


> I will say hello then... )


hello back..........and welcome


----------



## smok3h (Jul 8, 2012)

Really? All you guys responded but nobody has said this yet? You're gonna make me say it? Ok, I'll say it.

Tits or GTFO.


----------



## F A B (Jul 8, 2012)

smok3h said:


> Really? All you guys responded but nobody has said this yet? You're gonna make me say it? Ok, I'll say it.
> 
> Tits or GTFO.


no one said it cuz we aint a dickhead like u harrassing females 
join a online dating site or did they kick u off that
this aint no porno site douche


----------



## haZARduh (Jul 8, 2012)

F A B said:


> why people got to try to run new members off?


i was wondering the same thing! thanks for bein cool FAB!


----------



## haZARduh (Jul 8, 2012)

MarijuanaMomma said:


> I will say hello then... )


why hello! How are ya?


----------



## haZARduh (Jul 8, 2012)

smok3h said:


> Really? All you guys responded but nobody has said this yet? You're gonna make me say it? Ok, I'll say it.
> 
> Tits or GTFO.


Deuchebag. I didn't know I needed to be a slut to be friends with some fellow pot smokers. I'm very disappointed.


----------



## haZARduh (Jul 8, 2012)

F A B said:


> no one said it cuz we aint a dickhead like u harrassing females
> join a online dating site or did they kick u off that
> this aint no porno site douche


HA! I should have read your post before making mine. You said it all. and Thank you.


----------



## F A B (Jul 8, 2012)

haZARduh said:


> Deuchebag. I didn't know I needed to be a slut to be friends with some fellow pot smokers. I'm very disappointed.


dont be disappointed most here are not sorry ass dudes that have to ask strangers to show tits cuz he cant afford going to strip club or got kicked out


----------



## indicagreen (Jul 8, 2012)

HAHA you aint lookin for a friend, your lookin for some free budz. tell ya what I got a sack you can have. lol.


----------



## F A B (Jul 8, 2012)

indicagreen said:


> HAHA you aint lookin for a friend, your lookin for some free budz. tell ya what I got a sack you can have. lol.


is that the only way u can get a girl?
stfu


----------



## indicagreen (Jul 8, 2012)

F A B said:


> is that the only way u can get a girl?
> stfu


LMFAO. Dont worry turd I wont try and cock block ya. Id rather have my bag of weed. lol


----------



## F A B (Jul 8, 2012)

indicagreen said:


> LMFAO. Dont worry turd I wont try and cock block ya. Id rather have my bag of weed. lol


wow guess u feel like a man now 
wish they required intelligence and maturity test before they let u join site 
u make everyone look bad


----------



## indicagreen (Jul 8, 2012)

F A B said:


> wow guess u feel like a man now
> wish they required intelligence and maturity test before they let u join site
> u make everyone look bad


 As long as I'm doing something I guess I can't complain. Have a good day turd. LMAO


----------



## indicagreen (Jul 8, 2012)

F A B said:


> wow guess u feel like a man now
> wish they required intelligence and maturity test before they let u join site
> u make everyone look bad


One more thing turd. You mention something about an intelligence and maturity test....lol, this coming from someone that can't even put a correct sentence together. It's called PUNCTUATION, check it out sometime.


----------



## F A B (Jul 8, 2012)

indicagreen said:


> One more thing turd. You mention something about an intelligence and maturity test....lol, this coming from someone that can't even put a correct sentence together. It's called PUNCTUATION, check it out sometime.


wow you got some lame ass comebacks 

go away kid


----------



## indicagreen (Jul 8, 2012)

F A B said:


> wow you got some lame ass comebacks
> 
> go away kid


 LOL. I'll get right on that.


----------



## haZARduh (Jul 8, 2012)

indicagreen said:


> HAHA you aint lookin for a friend, your lookin for some free budz. tell ya what I got a sack you can have. lol.


geez, it's like you people don't understand smokers. Are you one?? I'm not looking for anything free other than friendship, which i doubt I want from you.i match everything I smoke with anyone i smoke with. And honestly, this is the last time I'm going to justify myself for you fuck heads. I see how it is. I don't need friends like you. Thanks to FAB and MJMomma and a few others, for bein cool people. otherwise, I'm no longer wasting my time. Did you get all your pokes in on me guys?? cuz it's the last one. Thanks!


----------



## haZARduh (Jul 8, 2012)

For further refrence to all the dudes tryin to pick me up for whatever reason, I'M ENGAGED! 
WE were hoping to make some friends, but not with you assholes.
Makes me rethink coming to this site in the first place. Nice goin.


----------



## F A B (Jul 8, 2012)

haZARduh said:


> For further refrence to all the dudes tryin to pick me up for whatever reason, I'M ENGAGED!
> WE were hoping to make some friends, but not with you assholes.
> Makes me rethink coming to this site in the first place. Nice goin.


i hate it for u and other new girls i seen join in last few days and get treated like shit and run off site
i reported this to the admin since rules are against this form of harrassment 
lets see if there is some enforcement 
cant see how a site would stand by and allow peaceful members to get disgusted with site and leave
makes me not even want to belong here and am rethinking my choice to return here


----------



## unlucky (Jul 8, 2012)

haZARduh said:


> For further refrence to all the dudes tryin to pick me up for whatever reason, I'M ENGAGED!
> WE were hoping to make some friends, but not with you assholes.
> Makes me rethink coming to this site in the first place. Nice goin.





F A B said:


> i hate it for u and other new girls i seen join in last few days and get treated like shit and run off site
> i reported this to the admin since rules are against this form of harrassment
> lets see if there is some enforcement
> cant see how a site would stand by and allow peaceful members to get disgusted with site and leave
> makes me not even want to belong here and am rethinking my choice to return here


omg..........its ok, there just shitters . there not men there trolls...........4sure.....


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jul 8, 2012)

hi welcome hope you find some herb

and ya be carefull who you talk to over RIU or give any personal information too, just go look at the philosophy/politics section for a bit you will know what we are talking about

unlucky likes to laugh at people who get robbed, so that lets you know where he/she stands,


----------



## unlucky (Jul 8, 2012)

...................... lol


----------



## MarijuanaMomma (Jul 8, 2012)

Thanks, I have been here for a few years, just had to reset my account because I forgot some things.  How goes it in your little corner of the world?


----------



## Swag (Jul 8, 2012)

haZARduh said:


> Hey everyone,
> I just moved to Cedar Falls, Iowa and I'm looking to make some friends. *I'm hoping to meet some smokers locally, Cuz I'm out.* *I've scraped every piece I own and it's all gone*. I'm a hug fan of blunts and haven't rolled or smoked one in over a month. I'm looking to get wwwaaaayyyyy high  lol
> anyways, anyone from the area wanting to make a new friend, or anyone on the site in general, hit me up!
> -haZARduh


Sorry but this just kinda made it seem like you were looking for a new connection since you just moved and what not. My mistake though... have fun using your illegal drugs with people you meet over the internet..


----------



## haZARduh (Jul 8, 2012)

Downers! I understand ya'll are smoking some, but you don't have to be one. lol Quit talkin down at me. dddaaayyyuuuummm


----------



## F A B (Jul 8, 2012)

haZARduh said:


> Downers! I understand ya'll are smoking some, but you don't have to be one. lol Quit talkin down at me. dddaaayyyuuuummm


they just bored and trolling


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 8, 2012)

F A B said:


> why people got to try to run new members off?


It's a test. 
Only those who can endure may prevail. cn


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jul 8, 2012)

you gotta ignore them haz, i love the ignore button and use it frequently 
welcome from one girl to another


----------



## F A B (Jul 8, 2012)

mysunnyboy said:


> you gotta ignore them haz, i love the ignore button and use it frequently
> welcome from one girl to another


oh no now that u outed yourself they will be wanting pics from u


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jul 8, 2012)

i'll just beat 'em to it


----------



## F A B (Jul 8, 2012)

mysunnyboy said:


> i'll just beat 'em to it
> View attachment 2246612


well let me post the one u sent me to get them hard


----------



## heresSMOKEY (Jul 9, 2012)

Lmfao sunny, nice


----------



## heresSMOKEY (Jul 9, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> It's a test.
> Only those who can endure may prevail. cn


 reminds me of a saying once a dick always a dick


----------



## haZARduh (Jul 9, 2012)

mysunnyboy said:


> you gotta ignore them haz, i love the ignore button and use it frequently
> welcome from one girl to another


There's an ignore button?!?!?!? I'm new to this forum craziness. I had no idea! lol


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jul 9, 2012)

me too, this is the only one i am on. go to the person's profile that you want to ignore and hit ignore there  it works wonders. more people here should use it imo.
so welcome to RIU and enjoy. never been to iowa. i like to stick close to paradise


----------



## haZARduh (Jul 9, 2012)

mysunnyboy said:


> me too, this is the only one i am on. go to the person's profile that you want to ignore and hit ignore there  it works wonders. more people here should use it imo.
> so welcome to RIU and enjoy. never been to iowa. i like to stick close to paradise


sounds nice. My paradise is constantly moving. We just got off the road and I'm kinda itching to get back on it. I believe Iowa is an extended temporary stop on our road back to paridise. But I've found more than one all over the country. I wonder if you're near and of mine. lol =]


----------



## smok3h (Jul 9, 2012)

F A B said:


> no one said it cuz we aint a dickhead like u harrassing females
> join a online dating site or did they kick u off that
> this aint no porno site douche


Oh for fuck's sake don't be such an uptight asshole. I thought it was obvious I was joking.

I mean god damn, "tits or gtfo" is about as common a phrase on the internet as there is.

But, I apologize if I offended anyone.

Guess I'll start adding winks and shit to the end of all my posts.


----------



## F A B (Jul 9, 2012)

smok3h said:


> Oh for fuck's sake don't be such an uptight asshole. I thought it was obvious I was joking.
> 
> I mean god damn, "tits or gtfo" is about as common a phrase on the internet as there is.
> 
> ...


sure it is a common phrase on internet that is only used by guys 
show some respect 
well if thats the case
but after she has been given shit for 7 pages just thought u were joining in the dogpile


----------



## haZARduh (Jul 10, 2012)

smok3h said:


> Oh for fuck's sake don't be such an uptight asshole. I thought it was obvious I was joking.
> 
> I mean god damn, "tits or gtfo" is about as common a phrase on the internet as there is.
> 
> ...


Winky faces aren't going to save you my friend. lol


----------



## F A B (Jul 10, 2012)

haZARduh said:


> Winky faces aren't going to save you my friend. lol



haha glad to see u still here


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 10, 2012)

heresSMOKEY said:


> reminds me of a saying once a dick always a dick


Uhm, how? cn


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jul 10, 2012)

i thought the same thing 'neer 
then i thought well maybe i'm just high and don't get it


----------



## F A B (Jul 10, 2012)

mysunnyboy said:


> i thought the same thing 'neer
> then i thought well maybe i'm just high and don't get it


well once a dick isnt always a dick if they have a sex change


----------



## haZARduh (Jul 10, 2012)

F A B said:


> well once a dick isnt always a dick if they have a sex change


TRUE that! hahaha


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Jul 11, 2012)

Is it just me or does it smell like bacon in here??


Just sayin'....


----------



## haZARduh (Jul 11, 2012)

....Are people really saying that still? haha
are you inquiring as to wether not I'm a cop?
Believe me, I'm not. I just got OUT of jail. I'm not trying to join their team.


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Jul 11, 2012)

haZARduh said:


> are you inquiring as to wether not I'm a cop?
> Believe me, I'm not. I just got OUT of jail. I'm not trying to join their team.


So then why would you be so stupid to troll a site like this asking for people to meet up with you and bring with them an illegal substance?


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Jul 11, 2012)

Btw, I love it how law enforcement always assumes the identity of a young woman for their entrapment schemes. 

The lonely naive stoners are always fresh meat!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jul 11, 2012)

JJFOURTWENTY said:


> Btw, I love it how law enforcement always assumes the identity of a young woman for their entrapment schemes.
> 
> The lonely naive stoners are always fresh meat!


not always the case


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 11, 2012)

one starred.


----------



## haZARduh (Jul 13, 2012)

hahaha, i think you're the cop.
I'm here to make friends because I WAS using potspace.com and they have basically turned into an online dating site, which I am not looking for.
I didn't ask anyone to sell me anything, I was just bitching about how I don't have any, and Iowa is the hardest place in the world to make friends! lol
But that's fine, you can think keeping I'm a cop, because if i were, you are just expressing your stupidity. And if you don't know what I mean, lets just drop the conversation here. Cuz I'm not going to continue to explain what i've already explained.


----------

